# Need Completer Drivers: Motherboard Name MSI 865GM2-S (MS-6743)



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

Motherboard ID 01/14/2005-Springdale-G-6A79AM4AC-00
Motherboard Name	MSI 865GM2-S (MS-6743)
Motherboard Chipset	i865G
North Bridge Intel Springdale-G i865G
South Bridge Intel 82801EB ICH5
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
CPU Alias Prescott
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz


Please help me have a complete set of drivers needed in reformatting my computer. Including sound, video, or any other needed drivers. And please guide me. thanks ray:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here in the msi archive find your board first then the drivers http://us.msi.com/index.php?func=prodarchive&maincat_no=1


----------



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

tnx i'll try.


----------



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi try here in the msi archive find your board first then the drivers MSI USA ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


:sigh: doesn't work. it says that it is their old website, and when i go to their new site and search for my board, it only brings me back to the old site.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry about that seems a strange way to do things try here MSI 865GM2-S/ LS/ ILS driver please make sure you scan any downloads


----------



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi sorry about that seems a strange way to do things try here MSI 865GM2-S/ LS/ ILS driver please make sure you scan any downloads


i have another question, does my mobo supports a PCI or PCI express video card ?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for drivers:
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/865GM2-S--LS--ILS.html#/?div=BIOS

Go here for details of motherboard:
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/865GM2-S--LS--ILS.html#/?div=Detail

From what im seeing it says: AGP 8x/4x video card

File:AGP slot.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Go here for drivers:
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/865GM2-S--LS--ILS.html#/?div=BIOS
> 
> Go here for details of motherboard:
> ...


ah tnx... am planning to buy a video card that supported in windows 7... i see in Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers that my current video card has no driver for windows 7, and all the GeForce 5 fx series. but those 6 series and above have windows 7 drivers. i searched for video cards and found some that are available here in my place: GeForce 7300GT, 6200, 8500GT. but it has "DDR2" on its name. is it compatible with my board ??


----------

